# Made my mason nesting boxes today...pic



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

what are these for?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Straw method*

Do you plan using the straw method of managing your masons?
Which mason bees are you working with?
Ernie
lucas Apiaries


----------



## Beltane (Jan 28, 2008)

hummingberd said:


> what are these for?


They are neat little bees...check out this link: http://gardening.wsu.edu/library/inse006/inse006.htm


----------



## Beltane (Jan 28, 2008)

BEES4U said:


> Do you plan using the straw method of managing your masons?
> Which mason bees are you working with?
> Ernie
> lucas Apiaries


I was thinking about going the 'rustic' way and just making new boxes each year, but the paper straw avenue now sounds easier! I was planning on bringing in boxes to my barn to overwinter.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

It would be a good idea to put small hole chicken wire staple about an inch away form the holes, this will keep birds like woodpeckers form raiding the nests. 
I plan on putting out several nest boxes for bumblebees and mason bees this year. We grow blueberries and both bees are very good at pollinating blueberries.


----------



## Beltane (Jan 28, 2008)

Brent Bean said:


> It would be a good idea to put small hole chicken wire staple about an inch away form the holes, this will keep birds like woodpeckers form raiding the nests.
> I plan on putting out several nest boxes for bumblebees and mason bees this year. We grow blueberries and both bees are very good at pollinating blueberries.


That's a perfect idea ~ thank you. I hadn't thought of that.


----------

